# Lily pipe kit question !!!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I was thinking of changing my green intake and output spray bar from my eheim 2215 and going with the lily pipe kit.

What kind of lily pipe I would need for a 30-40 gal tank ?!?

I saw a few dimensions(9mm, 10mm, 13mm, 15mm) and I don't know which one is the best for that kind of tank !!!

Any info on this and where I could get a cheaper kit ?!?

I'd be interested in getting the acrylic one instead of the glass one as it's safer.

I can only find glass ones on eBay so I really don't know where I could get a acrylic one for cheap.

Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The dimensions that are suitable are the ones that will fit your Eheim 2215. I believe the correct size is 13 mm.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes the Eheim 2215 uses the 13mm size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are two of the choices you can go with:


Aquaticmagic: http://www.aqmagic.com/lily-pipe/magic-lily-pipe-13mm-p-85.html
Do!aqua (ADA) set I'm selling: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/134171-new-do-aqua-lily-pipes-set.html


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.

@ TLe041, that's kinda expensive for me right now, but thanks.


----------

